# NEW LOOK



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shad,

Congratulations on the NEW LOOK MLS, you managed the change very speedily!

It will need time to get accustomed to it, but that is to be expected.

Very modern look to the forums now.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the forums look great! One small glitch though.... I have to scroll down half of the page before anything shows up! The header is at the top and then it's blank for what seems forever but once you get to the meat of the website it looks good!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely a new look. Now I got to learn all over again.







Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... I don't SEE it to have all that much difference in "LOOK"... just some differences in interactivity.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad, the Regal here. I don't like the idea on the home page when you load it in, that there are no current posts, and or topics listed like there was before. Or am I missing something??????? I liked the fact you could see what people were posting currently, and then if something caught your interest clik on that topic and go straight there!! Looks like just builders logs there now and no current posts??????????? let me know if I am missing something. The Regal


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 03 Jul 2009 06:01 PM 
Shad, the Regal here. I don't like the idea on the home page when you load it in, that there are no current posts, and or topics listed like there was before. Or am I missing something??????? I liked the fact you could see what people were posting currently, and then if something caught your interest clik on that topic and go straight there!! Looks like just builders logs there now and no current posts??????????? let me know if I am missing something. The Regal 
That's one of the main bugs I ran into.. I'm still working on it.. Will probably be back in a couple days.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03 Jul 2009 04:44 PM 
Yes, the forums look great! One small glitch though.... I have to scroll down half of the page before anything shows up! The header is at the top and then it's blank for what seems forever but once you get to the meat of the website it looks good! 
What web browser and version are you using?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for replying quickly Shad think I found something similar under community under current forum topic's I think!!! Thanks The Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now this is weird....if I use Firefox then MLS comes up just fine but if I use IE (which I prefer just because I'm used to it) then I experience the blank space between the navigation bar and the beginning of the forum posts. This computer is IE7(I just haven't had the courage to upgrade to IE8 and now I hear they are up to IE9!) My friend calls me a "technotard!"


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't want this to sound like a flame ... but the Active Topics page isn't going to stay like that, right? Huge step backwards for me if it is. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03 Jul 2009 06:15 PM 
Now this is weird....if I use Firefox then MLS comes up just fine but if I use IE (which I prefer just because I'm used to it) then I experience the blank space between the navigation bar and the beginning of the forum posts. This computer is IE7(I just haven't had the courage to upgrade to IE8 and now I hear they are up to IE9!) My friend calls me a "technotard!"



IE6 is really bad about CSS HTML.. I thought I had tested it using IE6, but apparently I made some changes that broke it after I tested.. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 
It looks good but why are you limiting the "Active topics" page to ten topics? All that does is require more mouse clicks....also having to wait the 120 seconds sucks.....I was not posting just editing......


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad nice new look!!








Do we have to post new pics?
Or did I even have one?
What is the size limit?
Sean


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03 Jul 2009 04:44 PM 
Yes, the forums look great! One small glitch though.... I have to scroll down half of the page before anything shows up! The header is at the top and then it's blank for what seems forever but once you get to the meat of the website it looks good! 
This should now be fixed. There was an extra closing DIV tag just below the header that was doing it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup that fixed it but now you need to ajust posting times mine are 2 hours behind and i did ajust in my profile, also the header for youtube and everything else on that line doesnt always come up..


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm going to give the new Active Topics format a major thumbs down. It makes it difficult to keep track of topics you are interested in by category. 
I really don't want to spend a ton of time reading through all of them. The old format was quite speedy to read through. This is terrible. 

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Also kinda funny, but this looks like the forum format from a couple of years ago ? also in big red letters above my new waiting to be posted post it says, *you must wait 120 seconds before posting between posts*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, Also no 1st class member statis posted on my name......


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 03 Jul 2009 07:50 PM 
Also kinda funny, but this looks like the forum format from a couple of years ago ? also in big red letters above my new waiting to be posted post it says, *you must wait 120 seconds before posting between posts* 

Yeah, that wait is probably to try to control the spammers that flood all the forums with the same post (doesn't happen often, but sometimes can kill a server and in any event it really torques me off when some idiot does it!). But it is a bit of a consternation causer when I hit "Submit" and then realize I made a mistake and try to edit it before 2 minutes are up. Just have'ta wait and wait and wait... funny how long 2 minutes are when I are trying to keep MY stupidity from being seen by too many people!









Like just now when I have had to edit this post to add "MY" into the above last sentence!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

IE 6, XP Pro, HUGE gap, in fact, you think the pages are blank untilk you scroll, and scroll, and scroll.... 

I ditto on the active topics. 


Longer page load times. 


But, it's new technology, so it's better, right?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There we go! It's fixed now.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 03 Jul 2009 08:19 PM 
IE 6, XP Pro, HUGE gap, in fact, you think the pages are blank untilk you scroll, and scroll, and scroll.... 

I ditto on the active topics. 


Longer page load times. 


But, it's new technology, so it's better, right? 
I've already addressed both of these TOC..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

IE6 fine, IE7 fine, IE8 fine... FireFox 3.5 fine... did not test chrome, but expect fine. 

Nice smooth transition Shad, search function running now, I assume the processor(s) are no longer running 100%? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Why is the page so wide that I have to use the slider bar to see the right side of the screen? Jake


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is the page so wide that I have to use the slider bar to see the right side of the screen? 

You need to have your screen resolution set to at least 1024x768.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

For those who set screen resolution to be able to read the forums when eyesight is a problem?


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad, I just checked----thats exactly where the sreen is set 1024x768. Jake


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Warbonnet on 03 Jul 2009 09:06 PM 
Shad, I just checked----thats exactly where the sreen is set 1024x768. Jake 
Then I need a screen shot, along with what web browser you're using as well as what version..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see it fine on 1024 x 768 in Firefox... 
chops off a bit on the right side in IE6... 

I have a scroll bar on the bottom no matter what browser... it just varies by browser how much is clipped off... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 800X600 so I can read it. 
If I kill my "favourites" bar on the left, it's better, but there is still a good 2" of scroll to see both sides.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Warbonnet on 03 Jul 2009 09:06 PM 
Shad, I just checked----thats exactly where the sreen is set 1024x768. Jake 
I'm running XP, Firefox3 with 1152x864 res and I still get the scroll bar at the bottom but just a smidge.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great, Shad!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I get the scroll bar on Safari and Firefox (mac) with the monitor set to 1280 x 960. I see everything, but just get the scroll bar for a fraction of an inch. 

On a more important note, under Safari, the page buttons at the top and bottom to go to the next page don't work for me. They do with Firefox. 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Too Smalll 

Lettering is WAY TOO SMALL 

I'll need to type in all capitals just to read my own posts


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I presently have two radio scanners turned on (1 scanning Police/Emergency 
frequencies and the other scanning Railroad frequencies), the TV is on and I 
am watching the news on one channel and a mystery on another (love that "Last 
Chanel" button on the remote!). My PC is a multi-processor laptop turned on and
running a multi-programming Operating System known as Windows XP, with 5 
windows open to different programs, one of those is Internet explorer and it 
presently has 8 "Tabs" open (one of which is this edit window) but I often have 
20 or more tabs open with multiple MLS forum subjects or other web sites showing 
various research articles on the web... not to mention that I usually have 
Solitaire or Minesweeper open as a "pastime" when I am cogitatin' on some 
subject I have just read ... 

My point is that "I" am quite capable of "multi-tasking" and so is my computer.

YET!, of these multiple windows and tabs that are open on my PC, MOST of them 
assume I use my computer for that ONE program ONLY. They all attempt to grab 
the whole screen, no matter what resolution it is nor how much of it "I" have 
assigned to it by limiting the window size (when I CAN limit the window size!).

OH! How I wish the programmers of this realm would get off their "Holier than 
others" high horse and realize that their program is only ONE (count 'em, JUST 
ONE!) of the programs that I want to use SIMULTANEOUSLY on my PC and that 
they DO NOT have carte-blanc to hog the whole display just to show a silly 
animated smelly icon of a goon walloping another one on the head in glorious 
ultra high resolution. I have a large screen so I can display MORE THAN 
JUST ONE window and I want them to leave the available space for me to 
decide where and what is to be displayed!

Granted, there are instances where a large display window is necessary, such as 
showing a high resolution photograph where there is need to represent more 
pixels to show detail that would otherwise be lost in pixel overlap and 
averaging, but TEXT displays should NEVER be wider that what is necessary to 
show about 72 to 80 characters. For the human eye to follow across a longer 
line and then return to the next line below is difficult enough, but when one 
must scroll the display at the same time it becomes next to impossible. If the 
BROWSER window were to "wordwrap" the text at less than 80 characters then 
we could all read it easily and still have room left on the screen for the 
other things we want there.

I deliberately limited the line length in this post to about 80 characters, so 
no one would have to scroll left and right to read it. (If I wasn't so wordy you 
would not have to scroll up/down either... sorry!) (Proportional fonts do make
the right edge much more ragged than a non-proportional font would so maybe 
an "inch" limit could be implemented to cure that.)

I wish the forum software could do a word wrap at 80 characters (or less... 
or some linear measurement) AND not allow a wide photo to alter the wordwrap 
point, but I bet that is outside of the capability of the forum software 
as it is probably a problem (yes I call it a PROBLEM) with the browser 
programmers, so I do not blame Shad. I don't call it a "BUG" because the 
programmers deliberately did it this way... they are a conceited bunch that 
think we users only want to run their one program to the exclusion of all 
other software.

What Shad probably COULD (maybe) do here is shorten the blue banner menu 
at the top (or make it two lines) and get rid of the "white space" around the 
edges to limit the "required" width of the display. ANYTHING to make the 
display narrower would be a blessing to those of us that want to use our
computer for more than one thing at a time.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay how about when you hit the next page it comes back down towards the bottom and not the top?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the appearance of the new pages. There are one or two differences that require adjustment by me but that is usual when updates are done.


Firefox is my default browser and has a reasonable, for my eyes, font size.

There seems little difference with Chrome(which is new to me) except it has a smaller font. I didn't check IE as I rarely use it except when dealing with Microsoft.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 03 Jul 2009 08:58 PM 
Why is the page so wide that I have to use the slider bar to see the right side of the screen? 

You need to have your screen resolution set to at least 1024x768. 
I have the scroll bar showing. XP, Firefox. Resolution is 1680 x 1050.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with others regarding the Active Topics - I thought something was wrong when I logged in this morning and did not get my usual list of new and updated topics since my last login. I much prefer yesterday's format. 

Also, why does the text I type have to be smaller than the text in the post? Why cannot they simply be the same? 

Would it be possible to have a "MLS Lite" for paying members at least (no advertising space to worry about) with significantly reduced graphics and other extraneous eye candy, for faster loading and easier viewing on lower resolutions and smaller monitors?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. It might take this brat a while to get used to.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 04 Jul 2009 12:02 AM 
Too Smalll 

Lettering is WAY TOO SMALL 

I'll need to type in all capitals just to read my own posts






Time for new glasses, Victor?




I don't need glasses. The type is fine.
The posts now fit my 15 inch laptop screen, when they didn't before.


Other than the fact active tropics are no longer on the home page where they need to be,
I'd say overall the look has improved.


Coming here today is like walking in the house and my wife and six daughters are all suffering from PMS at the same time.
Ralph


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I was sure I had clicked the wrong button while waiting forfront page load. Nothing active? Just old builder logs....???? 

I tried looking around, missed my avitar.... Harumph! Didn't knoww it was broke. 

Never would have found this thread without opening this 'public'forum for the very first time.... 

As for the New parts I dunno what I'm supposed to see.... other than less. 

I s'pose I'd just better wait and see... 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Shad I'll bet you have a HEADACHE now huh??????? NEW/IMPROVED and HEADACHE kinda go together eh????







LOL The Regal


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 
This one has been mentioned but I need to add to it. If I go to next page from the bottom of the current page the next page comes up at the bottom. If I go to next page from the top of the currrent page then the next page comes up at the top.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semp wrote, "My point is that "I" am quite capable of "multi-tasking" and so is my computer."

Amazing. I breathe and do something else. That's multi-tasking for me.

Just wanted to add that some parts of the forum overfill my screen so I have to scroll, while others don't. No complaints, I have a scroll bar.

Les

added after post: my screen resolution is set one notch higher so things look bigger, which causes the screen to fall over the edge. I see Font Size is inop.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 03 Jul 2009 07:48 PM 
Well, I'm going to give the new Active Topics format a major thumbs down. It makes it difficult to keep track of topics you are interested in by category. 
I really don't want to spend a ton of time reading through all of them. The old format was quite speedy to read through. This is terrible. 

-Brian 

Agreed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad....... The search engine in great. Found the old post I needed in 10 seconds. 

Change does pull one up short now and then.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had one little problem and once it was explained to me everything is fine. The "New Look" is working fine. 

I have the page turn thing too....I am sure Shad will work it out someway. 

I am multitasking too. I am on my laptop in the mens room 

It's a visual....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04 Jul 2009 12:52 PM 
I had one little problem and once it was explained to me everything is fine. The "New Look" is working fine. 

I have the page turn thing too....I am sure Shad will work it out someway. 

I am multitasking too. I am on my laptop in the mens room 

It's a visual.... 


Yeah, that is a rather, ummm... well the visual is, ummmmm... Don't you think the "LAPTOP" should be ON YOU instead of the other way round?

I do have to also say that although I can "multitask", I have found that I cannot walk and chew gum at the same time... but then I also discovered that the cause of that problem is because I am alergic to latex.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04 Jul 2009 01:15 PM 
Posted By John J on 04 Jul 2009 12:52 PM 
I had one little problem and once it was explained to me everything is fine. The "New Look" is working fine. 

I have the page turn thing too....I am sure Shad will work it out someway. 

I am multitasking too. I am on my laptop in the mens room 

It's a visual.... 


Yeah, that is a rather, ummm... well the visual is, ummmmm... Don't you think the "LAPTOP" should be ON YOU instead of the other way round?

I do have to also say that although I can "multitask", I have found that I cannot walk and chew gum at the same time... but then I also discovered that the cause of that problem is because I am alergic to latex.

I can't walk anc chew gum either...I bite my tong. But on the other hand I don't like gum.

I also have the same alergy


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks okay, but if the type size gets any smaller, even the glasses I'm already wearing won't be of much help.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, now I much happier.... thanks to JJ I was able to reset the number of topics/posts per page (I set it to 100).... 
Now if we can eliminate the 2 minute delay required to edit a post I would even be happier....


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Also it's not a big deal, but the "Jump to First Unread Post:" check box does not work.....it doesn't stay selected when the profile is saved....


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Using the edit button added a new message..........that can not be deleted.......


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 04 Jul 2009 02:17 PM 
Looks okay, but if the type size gets any smaller, even the glasses I'm already wearing won't be of much help. Allan and others, in most browsers you can increase the font size by selecting "View" then "Zoom" or by pressing the control key and rotate the mouse wheel.....and in Firefox it will even wrap the text....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of this stuff is really SLOW SLOW SLOW. Hopefully, just overloaded with everybody playing with it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 04 Jul 2009 04:31 PM 
Some of this stuff is really SLOW SLOW SLOW. Hopefully, just overloaded with everybody playing with it. Del, it must be all the rain you've been having. The digital digits can't penetrate the rain drops....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, the looks of the subscription e-mail has improved. 

Yes, it is raining again today. I am afraid my railroad will be overgrown and stripped of ballast for my tour day on Saturday. 

Hope to see and meet some of you at the convention. Stop by my booth or harass me at my clinic.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Could some kind soul please explain how I can get my edit profile to save after I have added my avatar picture.

I can copy this pic







into the field but it will simply not save.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sokay. 
I worked it out. 
You cannot use a url. It must be uploaded from your computer. 

Whilst I was at it I deleted my home address which was available for anyone to see. I replaced it with my PO box #.

If you don't want the whole World knowing where you live I suggest you do that too.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tony, that was one of the first things I did yesterday, but did not think to post it. (EDIT) unregistered guests have a good "free range" of profiles BTW, or at least they did when I just checked....

Another question........what on earth is the Welcome to Santa fe & Butthead Cove.R.R. forum??!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I kind of tlike the new look, although it will take a little getting used to; I saw the live steam forum list and I saw a post from tacfoley, the subject title was "whats a...". It made it look like "whats a tacfoley!!" Made me smile!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 04 Jul 2009 03:52 PM 
Posted By Allan W. Miller on 04 Jul 2009 02:17 PM 
Looks okay, but if the type size gets any smaller, even the glasses I'm already wearing won't be of much help. 

Allan and others, in most browsers you can increase the font size by selecting "View" then "Zoom" or by pressing the control key and rotate the mouse wheel.....and in Firefox it will even wrap the text.... 

.........................................................................................................

*TK'S DEAN WHIPPLE... NOW I CAN SET MINE TO 130 % AND NOW CAN SEE THE WRITING.. JUST HAVE TO SCROLL BACK AND FORTH TO SEE THE PAGE BUT IT WORK..







*
*THEN JUST SET IT BACK TO 100 % FOR OTHER SIGHTS. *


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Jul 2009 08:03 AM 
Sokay. 
I worked it out. 
You cannot use a url. It must be uploaded from your computer. 

Whilst I was at it I deleted my home address which was available for anyone to see. I replaced it with my PO box #.

If you don't want the whole World knowing where you live I suggest you do that too.

This information is available to only those who are marked as "friends" on the site. It is not available for general public viewing.


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Am waiting on reply as to why the next page goes to the bottom rather than the top when moving forward.

Jerry R Barnes
Plano, TX


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

So how do you designate (determine) who are friends? 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

whats a...". It made it look like "whats a tacfoley!!" Made me smile!


I've been wondering that myself


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

So how do you designate (determine) who are friends? 

When you are looking at someone's profile, there is a link on the left to 'add them as a friend'. Once they confirm, you are listed as friends.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Got It







Thanks 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Shad. 
I have been trying to upload a pic from my own website to the forums with no luck. 

It seems I have to upload it to MLS storage first. Is that correct?
If not, could someone please guide me to where I can find out how to upload pics without storing them here at MLS.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not all that hard.
[*] Click the 'Add Reply' button








[*] Click the 'Insert Image' button.








[*] Then type or paste the image URL address in the field labeled 'URL' of the Insert Image dialog, and finally click the 'Insert' button.
[/list]


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Steve. 

The system seems to be more or less the same as how my website works using WYSIWG. 

That is the procedure I adopted. The result was a small box with the alternative text and cross where the image should be. 

Like this


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As usual it is my mistake.










I was trying to insert the page itself. Not the image


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony

You're pasting the page address (http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php?page_id=1010) not an address of an image, in which case you want to do the following.
[*] Click the 'Add Reply' button








[*] Click the 'Insert Hyperlink' button








[*] Then type the web page URL address into the field labeled 'URL:' in the 'Insert Hyperlink' dialog, and finally click the 'OK' button.
[/list]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony

I don't see any images on the web page you originally used in your previous reply, except the 'Remote Controll Systems' gif at the top, in that case the URL is [url]http://www.rcs-rc.com/store/design/top__r1_c1.gif[/b][/url]. If you're trying to post a picture of one of the tables on that particular page. You are going to first use a screen capture program and create an image of the table you want to display, because none of the tables are images, just tables created via the HTML that creates the page.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony - the old way with the [*img] [*/img] tags still works also, from both the "Add Reply" page and the "Quick Reply" box.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. 

There is an image on that page 









I have now posted it on the sound forum where I intended to post it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 08 Jul 2009 07:11 PM 
{snip...}[/i] There is an image on that page {snip...}[/i] Tony

Glad that you got your picture posted.









However, regarding your above statement. In your reply date/time stamped 08 Jul 2009 05:52 PM, the URL address you used was the following...

http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php?page_id=1010

Where the only image present is...

http://www.rcs-rc.com/store/design/top__r1_c1.gif

Further down the page...located in the 'Performance Enhancers' section, in the 'Motor Output Voltage Analysers' table, where there is a hyperlink for the SSI-12v5

http://www.rcs-rc.com/index.php?pag...gt8ds7d52a 

Which is the page that contains the picture you posted...

http://www.rcs-rc.com/store/image/A...I-12v4.jpg 

Just curious, but why the miss-match between the SSI-12v5 listed on the pages and the SSI-12v4 on the picture?


----------

